# Can't find an ip address on my laptop



## Imzer

My laptop won't find an ip address and connect to the Internet right now I'm using my iPod. I know the Internet is working. I have a Dell inspiron 6400. Two days ago I had an Internet connection but I had to switch it so it would automatically find an ip address. I cAn get a connection at my moms house and it works just fine but any where else it can't find an ip adress. I've gone to start>run>cmd>ipconfic then I go type in that ip and it connects but won't let me connect on a browser or messenger.

My laptop won't find an ip address. I'm only 14 and I've tried everything I could think of. Two days ago it would connect to the Internet but wouldn't connect on a browser or messenger so I hadda change the tcp/ip to automatic then it worked but now with different wireless Internet it can't find an ip address


----------



## spunk.funk

Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again.


----------



## JMPC

Does your router use DHCP? Is TCP/IP for the wireless connection currently setup for "Obtain IP automatically"?

Are you able to browse for wireless connections and do you see your network/router?


----------



## Imzer

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again.


When I do the ipconfig/release it says no operation can be preformed because my wireless connection is still trying to find an ip address it hasn't timed out yet


----------



## Imzer

I got the autoconfig ip then I go enter it in and the Internet connects bu I still can't connect on a browser or messenger.


----------



## spunk.funk

In the command prompt, copy the contents of your *ipconfig /all* results in your next post


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Cant find a ip address on my iPod*

do not post the same question more then once. I am merging your 2 posts together.


----------



## Imzer

How can I do that off my iPod? That's what i have to use for Internet right now


----------



## rgsalinger

You don't do it on your ipod - you do it on the pc that won't connect! Don't worry that the pc can't connect, we're just asking to see what the IP settings are on the particular PC.
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## Imzer

But How do I paste the setting here when I'm on my iPod and the settings is on my laptop?


----------



## JMPC

Just write them down or type them in manually from the IPOD while looking at the laptop screen.

You're looking for the information under the wireless adapter, like this:
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-A1-F0-21
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.144
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11

BTW, have you tried connecting the laptop to the router using a network cable?


----------



## Imzer

Hostname..... Home-cf68d0c67b
Primary dns suffix.....
Node type..... Unknown
Ip routing enabled.... Yes
Wins proxy enabled..... No

Ethernet adapter local area connection
Media state....... Media disconnected
Description...... Broadcom 440x 10/10 intergrated controller
Physical address...... 00-15-C5-B2-95-94

Ethernet adapter wireless network connection
Connection-soecific dns suffix..... 
Physical address..... 00-16-CF-68-A1-FB
Dhcp enabled....... Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled....... Yes
Autoconfiguration ip address....... 169.254.99.52
Subnet mask........ 255.255.0.0
Default gateway..........


----------



## Imzer

My mom says she is going to delete all the wireless stuff off my laptop and reinstall it


----------



## spunk.funk

Your Wireless Adapters IP address 169.254.99.52 means you are not getting an IP Address from the DHCP Server (usually your Router) and the lack of a Default Gateway address (your router) signifies that it is not connecting to the router, or the router is not sending an IP address. 
If you have a separate Cable/DSL Modem and Router, unplug both. Wait 30 seconds and plug in the Modem, wait until all lights are on. Then plug in the Router until all lights are on. Restart the computer. do the ipconfig /all again. If you get an IP address try to connect. if not, then go into the Routers setup and make sure that DHCP is enabled.


----------



## Wand3r3r

might want to review this spunk.funk
What is APIPA? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary

apipa doesn't assign a gateway ip

Imzer connect wired to the router so we can see if its just wireless or all networking is the problem. connect wired and so another ipconfig /all to post.


----------



## cool0

You can check your ip address here;
IP-Details.com
there are also few other useful stuffs regarding ip address here.

Otherwise go to My network Places on your desktop.There you see
Local Area Connection.Right Click on it & choose "Status" & then
choose "Support".
GO to START ---- RUN----(type there ) cmd----ipconfig


----------



## Wand3r3r

This is a 3 year old thread which will now be closed. Thanks for the input.


----------

